# what did you do in your first lesson?



## RayRay156 (9 January 2017)

What did other people  lesson do you first lesson?  i had my lesson back in October it was a group lesson i walked and trotted(i was also  told how to stop and turn)   I have my second lesson booked for tomorrow(again group lesson) what did other people do?


----------



## Overread (9 January 2017)

Any particular reason that you're doing group instead of one on one lessons?

I would argue that for nearly any hands-on learning situation a one on one or very small group size (two or three) is vastly superior to a group session. It lets you focus on your progression far more so and get the proper attention from the tutor to ensure that you are performing the actions correctly (in a group even the most attentive teacher cannot watch everyone at once; not deal with everyone at once - plus the lesson pace will always (or generally) got at the slowest students pace).


----------



## RayRay156 (9 January 2017)

money. last lesson i did get trot indvidelly for a bit though. and beginners lessons they only take 5 riders at most so it seems Ok to me (aslo some that were more advanded did trot without rains and they did tell everyone individual what there were doing)


----------



## RayRay156 (9 January 2017)

and the instuter did mange to deal with everyone at once ,


----------



## View (9 January 2017)

More walk, trot and working on the basics of stopping and steering is what I would expect.

I know that you said that costs comes into this, but please find out the cost of a half hour private lesson and the one hour group lesson.  I would expect the costs to be broadly comparable, and you will progress far quicker with private lessons.  Ask if they do any deals for block bookings - most places do something.

But no matter whether it is group or private lessons, you need regular lessons to make progress.


----------



## RayRay156 (9 January 2017)

Thank you but I happy with group lessons(it was actually half an hour my the time didn't include leaving the hourse I. and out) present me who played for these 2 lessons I'm planing to use my money for ridng lessons when I go back to uni.  I was actually just wondering what other people did in their first lesson.


----------



## cootuk (9 January 2017)

iirc it was get you in the saddle and walk around. Learn a basic stop/start. A bit of steering, then a bit of trot being led.
More a case of seeing your confidence level, seeing how you sit, see how balanced you are, and generally trying to measure you up.

I then did a few months private lessons as the 1-1 tuition means you get individual attention and you do progress as rapidly as your skills allow. Luckily when I progressed to group lessons, the groups are very small or mostly even myself only.
Midweek daytime lessons probably accounts for my cheap rate group deal even when I'm alone as it keeps me coming back.

Also factor in you probably will want to buy your own helmet after a couple of months in a sweaty shared one.

Don't forget too that half the pleasure also comes from mucking out and grooming, not just riding.
You don't really get to bond with a riding school horse if it's just once a week.
I help a friend muck out on my days off work, and you can also learn a lot just by watching the better riders in the school and talking to them.


----------



## RayRay156 (9 January 2017)

I won't be abbl e to do that because of uni  by the time I'm finished I unI I would have 12 lessons can get 10 with my Christmas money there and my two here  I don't know what will happen with riding afther that I hope I can carry on  it that relays on geting a well played job


----------



## RayRay156 (9 January 2017)

And also that means that won't be abbl e to buy my hamlet because of money and stuff


----------



## Miss_Dior (9 January 2017)

Does your Uni have an Equestrian society? that may be helpful for you  xx


----------



## RayRay156 (9 January 2017)

No it doesn't it's a fairly small uni


----------



## Miss_Dior (9 January 2017)

You could look into your universities Volunteering opportunities, you may be able to get them to help you to find a charity who is in need of a hand! meaning you get some free time with horses! xx


----------



## RayRay156 (9 January 2017)

Yeah I meant that I'll a lot of work to I repenting a module in my 3rd year but if I do find I have some free time then maybe but I'm not sure they would though. There's not a lot in th e town I don't think


----------



## RayRay156 (9 January 2017)

The riding school here do get you handle you're horse a bit depending on your reverberate and after the lesson I hope that's the same at other riding school


----------



## RayRay156 (10 January 2017)

well its turns I will one  private lesson which I got for my birthday


----------



## Goldenstar (10 January 2017)

It was fifty years ago I went on a lead rein hack down to a tiny grass paddock and did some stuff in the school then got led back .
I can remember the total feeling of excitement the noise of the ponies feet and the the smell on my gloves after and feeling totally content .
I remember thinking I can do this and I have been doing it ever since .
I still associate the smell of horses with calmness and contentment.


----------

